# Funny you Should Mention That



## Ed Walsh (Jul 3, 2018)

I couldn't help but answer this guy. I don't expect you to watch the whole video. Maybe just enough to see what this young man thinks of himself and us. I just couldn't resist answering him. How could I have improved the things I said? I really desire help in this area.

BTW - It didn't start for at the beginning for me so you might have to rewind it.

Rant Nation with Graham Allen
*Don't Judge a Book by its Cover*

Anyway, this guy bothered me, so I wrote to him the following

======

Funny you should mention that Christians think they are better than other people when all you've been doing for the last five minutes is bragging about how much better you are than those pathetic Christian.
I for one have a much lower opinion of myself than you do of those hypocritical Christians.

If you are a true Christian, let my words be a wake-up call for you my friend.
I don't even know if you would recognize a real Christian if you met one.

I John 3:14
We know that we have passed from death to life, because we love the brethren. He who does not love his brother abides in death.

It is for the Church, Christ's bride, that Jesus came and died. He may have even died for a wise guy like you, even though you are still woefully unacquainted with yourself.

Sorry to be so wordy. However, I may never have an opportunity to speak to you again. Below are some final thoughts I had.

I heard you say that someone might say to you, "You are not talking about my church—are you?" To which you replied something to the effect that ALL Churches are the same. You seem too young to make a universal truth claim about ALL of anything. Have you been to my church? We're a sorry lot. We spend about 15 minutes each worship service publically confessing our sins and begging God for forgiveness. You are right on if you are saying that we are not what we should be. We often do what we shouldn't do and often do not do that which we should. The very best of us know deep down that we are far worse than the worst you can even imagine. We are not what we should be, and we are not yet what we someday will become.

You claimed that you love Jesus whom you have never seen. Christians, real and false ones, are found in the churches. Consider this one last verse, and may the Lord give you understanding.

I John 4:4:20f someone says, “I love God,” and hates his brother, he is a liar; for he who does not love his brother whom he has seen, how can he love God whom he has not seen?
======
I just keep thinking more thing to say. I feel sad for the woman who could not stand you because of your tattoos. She surely was not a good example of a Christian. But, did you know that the Bible forbids tattooing your body? I'll let you search it out for yourself since you are the only truth seeker I heard about in your rant.

If you ever want to talk to me about real Christianity, don't hesitate to call or write. I have 45 years of experience at falling short of all that God requires of me. Still, he loves me and someday he will change me to be like him. I would like very much to tell you more about him whom my soul loves.

Black but comely,

Ed Walsh
570-476-7986

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cedarbay (Jul 3, 2018)

Ooh, that was like listening to fingernails scraping a chalkboard. Well done with your rebuttal Ed and here's hoping he calls you.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 4, 2018)

My question is, Are you really "black but comely" Ed? 

That is the strangest sign-off to an email I have ever read.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jul 4, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> My question is, Are you really "black but comely" Ed?
> 
> That is the strangest sign-off to an email I have ever read.



I use it sometimes knowing full well some will not get it. Even if they remember where it is from. 
And just to prove that I can misunderstand you too. I'm a white guy, and my "avatar" is the real me.

Some time ago the Lord met with me in a very personal way through the Song of Solomon. It led to the fullest assurance I have ever know in my 45 years as a Christian. 
Song of Solomon 1:5
I am black, but comely, O ye daughters of Jerusalem, as the tents of Kedar, as the curtains of Solomon.​
In myself, I am dark and oh so imperfect. But in Christ–oh glory to the God who loves me–I am beautiful in Jesus. Yes, even now while on this earth. And someday, after my change comes, I will be like Christ. It was this happy thought of Jesus' future perfect bride that strengthened Jesus to endure the cross. (Hebrews 12:2)
I John 3:2
Beloved, now we are children of God; and it has not yet been revealed what we shall be, but we know that when He is revealed, we shall be like Him, for we shall see Him as He is.​


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2018)

The only problem I had with this video is that the person speaking, spoke in absolutes. Other than that, there was much logical truth in what was said. One of my sayings recently has been , 'We eat our young'. The church is guilty of a few things, in my opinion. I won't belabor the point and list my concerns here as we all know that the church is less than 'perfect' and many of her faults are real. Some more than others.


----------

